# Where to buy lamp oil inexpensively?



## lorian (Sep 4, 2005)

Just wondering if anyone has a good source for lamp oil. That stuff seems mighty expensive! Electricity seems cheaper. :hrm:


----------



## Sawmill Jim (Dec 5, 2008)

lorian said:


> Just wondering if anyone has a good source for lamp oil. That stuff seems mighty expensive! Electricity seems cheaper. :hrm:


Good old fashion Kerosene haven't bough any lately but that is all we ever use :thumb:


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Kerosene from a gas station, but it has gone up a lot around here -- over $4.00 a gallon. I used to buy lamp oil from Walmart that worked better than kerosene, but as you say, the price has really skyrocketed.


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

Nothing is as cheap as electricity. I can leave a bright light (CFL) on for 24 hours and it won't cost ~2 cents. Leave a bright oil lamp on that long and I don't know... saw it was 5$/half gallon at Wallies on friday. Could go through that in a day or two, I imagine.

I'd use kerosene, a lot cheaper. (Actually I use, when I need it, natural gas distillate... it's free out of my drip tank... works like normal kerosene). Most bulk fuel dealers carry it.


----------



## suzyhomemaker09 (Sep 24, 2004)

I purchased some at a little Mom & Pop hardware store on one occasion when i needed to buy a replacement globe for my lamp, I'd popped into wallyworld !st because I thought I'd remembered seeing them there. Since they didn't have the part I needed at Wally I went to the other store. The price of the oil I bought there was double the Wally price. When I realized the difference i promptly returned it.
I don't mind paying a little more to support a local business..but at double the price it seems more like highway robbery.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

when buying lamp oil , it is best to avoid parifin oil it does not burn as well or as bright especialy when colder ,but is often what stores are selling we hashed out the why in a past last year on the s&ep board.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?t=340098

here is the thread we covered the what and why of parifin oil in also went into detail about kerosine.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

and yes electricity is a lot cheaper , even many of the amish around us are going to solar lights solar pannels are popping up on houses and barns all over not larg ones just 2x4 footers to charge a battery for a single light.
safer also 

a deep cycle battery with some led lamps in a few key places in a home and one would be set for a while especialy if you had a solar pannel or small generator or even a way to charge it off your car , say a battery box installed in your car with the deep cycle batt , battery disconect switch and a cord to plug it in when your home.

if you rely on your refrigerator and or sump pump your going to want a generator part of my family was just thru a tornado last week power was out for 2 days only but they had a generator they ran the fridge freezer and sump pump they could hear the refigerator run when it stopped they would turn off the generator and let it sit 2-4 hours 

but honestly the 5 dollar raovac head lamps at the grocery store put the light right where you need it for they claim 32 hours it has to be close to that my daughter uses one to read and she has finished several novels on the same 3 aaa batteries , it was so good i bought one for myself great for chores after dark like getting firwood where you want your hands free , looking for things in attic or crawl space , camping getting the dishes done int he dark 

for 5 dollars a person everyone in the house can get one and have the light right were they are looking no risk of fire


----------



## Pelenaka (Jul 27, 2007)

I score about 6 bottles of clear lamp oil @ Target last year when they were clearenced all the garden stuffs. Bought it is have on hand incase of power outtages or if hubby was actually sucessful in dragging me out to the country. Shelf life on lamp oil anyone?

We did an electricity challenge a few years ago for about a month using oil lamps in the kitchen, and for hubby & I in the bathroom & our bedroom. The extra bit of heat was nice but it wasn't cost effective. All of our lights are CFLs.

What has been working for us is using garden solar lights & solar Christmas lights when just mood style lighting is needed. You could also go with those small battered powered camping lamps just use recharable batteries that you recharge with a solar charger.
An as Greencountrypete wrote those headlamps work well. We use them when we ride our bikes @ night. Also keep one in the car emergency kit. 

~~ pelenaka ~~


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

Pelenaka said:


> Shelf life on lamp oil anyone?
> 
> ~~ pelenaka ~~


it all depends on how long you can keep the water out of it so many years i don't have a exact number for you but i have 7 year old kerosine that i have ben filling my lamps with it smell a bit now but burns just fine. it has been stored in a blue blits kerosine jug just like a gas can but blue not red.


----------



## Pelenaka (Jul 27, 2007)

Thanks Pete. 
These are on a shelf in the cellar in the orginal bottles. 

~~ pelenaka ~~


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

the only caution is that i heard once that some of the plastic bottle get brittle with time but as long as they show no sign of that it shoudl keep a very long time.


----------



## longshot38 (Dec 19, 2006)

as an alternative to lamp oil or kerosene what about home heating fuel? it might smell a little more (or a lot) anyone have experience?

dean


----------



## Mavors (Mar 30, 2007)

Think I'll stick to my honey bees and candles I make from their wax caps. Fire risk, but then so are oil lamps. I also like the smell better.


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

Home heating fuel or diesel can be used. Drop some ag lime chunks down in the jug to reduced odor. It removes sulfur. Keep your kero dry so you don't get odor causing bacteria to break it down.


----------



## stanb999 (Jan 30, 2005)

I'm the odd guy out...

We buy paraffin based lamp oil (this is not just cleaned up kero) at the restaurant supply. I think it's 40 some dollars maybe 50 bucks for five gallons. Burns clean and has no odor. Tho it will jell at lower temps.


----------

